# Ohio river



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished the ohio on Monday near Cincinnati ,downtown manages only 2 small channels and i 13lb blue cat spent almost 7 hours on the water. Has anyone else been out lately? Cabin fever setting in


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Fished the Markland pool Monday. Pretty slow , only caught 3 sauger in the 16 to 18 in. range. Several cigars.. Had to take advantage of the warmer weather...


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

its on the way up, maybe that,all get,em going.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

You're still around. How's digs? LOL 

You're stilldoing better than me. 13lbs? I'd have to catch 13 fish to equal that.  

UFM82


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

hows dig's? not sure. 

What you been up too


----------

